# Very important information



## Oupa (27/2/16)

Stormers!!!!!!!!

Just thought I'd leave this here

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 3


----------



## Gazzacpt (27/2/16)

Second half was amazing. 
Robert du Preez did well.


----------



## shaunnadan (27/2/16)

Such sneaky click-bait !

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Oupa (28/2/16)

Sorry... had to do it  Stormers did well!


----------



## blujeenz (28/2/16)

shaunnadan said:


> Such sneaky click-bait !



and he's a Capetonian too, I didnt think my countrymen would resort to that...awkward. 

Somewhat like Ronanldo diving in the box for a free penalty.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (28/2/16)

Very not important Click Bait!


----------

